# What filter for a 10 gallon?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking for something around $20. Was considering the tom rapids mini canister for $20 from bigals.

Anyone have a better alternative?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Zoomed 501 (tubing and fittings better quality than tom rapids)
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-18408


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would go with a AC mini( or what ever thier new name for it is, I think its 100). They are ~ $25


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

aquaclear 20? is it silent?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

very close too it. no pump noise, but you will hear some from the spill way. Its like that with all HOB filters.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

> Looking for something around $20. Was considering the tom rapids mini canister for $20 from bigals


Woa! a canister filter for less than 20$USD! I'm curious how well it works! Too bad from bigalsCanada it cost 45$!:-x

Personally I have an Aquaclear 150 (aka 30) and the media compartment is rather small. On the other hand, cleaning takes 2 seconds


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

jschall said:


> Looking for something around $20. Was considering the tom rapids mini canister for $20 from bigals.
> 
> Anyone have a better alternative?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/62041-tom-s-rapids-mini-canister-filter.html


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I think tom rapids mini canister much better, its quite. but need some mods for the better flow rate.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon aquarium that is algae free and the filtration system is a snap. It is an old fashion 40 year old plastic container that hangs on the back of the tank. One tube syphons water out into the plastic container filled with carbon and polyester and a second tube connected to a small quiet Whisper pump. Talk about easy maintenance. The water is crystal clear and the fish think they done died and gone to Heaven.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Aquaclear 20 (old number = 100) for slow water movement, or a 30 (old number 150?) for fish from faster moving streams. 
The little canisters look good, too, though I have not used them.


----------

